# Necesito saber la potencia maxima



## Picchip (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola, resulta que tengo una minicadena Daewoo RG-361, de la cual quiero usar solo los altavoces. Para ello voy ha fabricarme un amplificador (lo mas seguro que use un TDA2009 que tengo por aqui dando vueltas), pero necesito sabe la potencia maxima que admiten. Cada altavoz se compone de un altavoz y un twetter. En el altavoz se puede leer 8ohms 4watts, pero no estoy seguro de que el conjunto (altavoz y twetter) aguenten hasta los 4w. Buscando en internet no puede encontrar nada sobre la minicadena.

Os subo una foto para que me ayuden a averiguar la potencia maxima que aguantan, para así buscar una fuente adecuada para mi amplificador. Si alguien encuentra algo de la minicadena donde se especifiquen esos datos, por favor escribanlo, yo no puede encontrar nada.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/dsc00008xt.jpg/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 13, 2011)

Lo que dice la etiqueta es la verdad:

El conjunto tiene 8 ohms de impedancia y tolera el conjunto 4 a 5 watts de potencia nominal.

Potencia máxima supongo que puede aguantar unos 6 o 7 watts....no durante mucho tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Picchip (Nov 13, 2011)

ok, entonces los calculos sobre 4w no?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 14, 2011)

Si, mejor si tomás como potencia máxima los 4w a´sí no quemás nada


----------

